# gun smith needed



## outlaw1 (Dec 26, 2008)

Trying to find someone to work on my automatic shot gun...chamber stuck closed?!


----------



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

Rick Rankin. 

Lock and Key Shop 
Garden Street 
Pensacola. 


The Guy is Great. 


...


----------



## k-p (Oct 7, 2009)

I'm looking for one also. Anybody know of a good one who does blueing and restoration on older guns? Somebody from Pensacola to FWB.


----------



## k-p (Oct 7, 2009)

Thanks Garbo, just saw your post after I replied.


----------



## SAWMAN (May 24, 2010)

*Downtown*

See Rick(although he is out west, elk hunting at this time)at Pensacola Lock and Gun on Garden St. He had done countless gunsmith work for me and I trust him completely. Please keep in mind....no good gunsmith is cheap.

I hear that there is also a gunsmith associated with Buck & Bass close to the fairgrounds on Pine Forrest Rd. I have never used him and would not recommend him for that reason. --- SAWMAN


----------



## Allen Emmons (May 29, 2010)

That"s Mr. Flemming behind Buck and Bass. He has always done me fair. He used to do blueing , not sure if he still does.I take all my repairs and problems to him, and do send him business.


----------



## shootnstarz (May 4, 2011)

I know an individual that does great firearm restoration. PM me and I'll give you his info.

Rick


----------



## Gravity3694 (May 10, 2011)

It would be nice to know what make and model of shotgun so maybe one of us can help you fix it without having to go through the expense and trouble of having to use a gunsmith.


----------



## outlaw1 (Dec 26, 2008)

I blvd its a Remington Idk the model I can chec check when I get home and let you know. it has the shell in the chamber but has been shot jus wont eject the shell.


----------



## GoneCoastal (May 1, 2008)

If you have a 1100 I would start by taking the barrel off then the taking the operating handle out. Then with your finger depress the feed latch inside the mag well. That will allow the breach bolt and follower the all come out. Then push the 2 trigger assembly pins out and remove the trigger assembly. The will give you a clear view of everything internal.


----------



## Allen Emmons (May 29, 2010)

Sounds like plastic residue in chamber. Had that problem myself. Mr Flemming honed chamber cleaning residue.


----------



## kaferhaus (Oct 8, 2009)

Some of the newer 1100s and 1187s left the factory with rough chambers. That will cause jams like you describe when the gun gets dirty. Obviously the rough chamber allows them to get dirty much quicker.

A proper sized ball hone, polishes them up in a few minutes.


----------



## outlaw1 (Dec 26, 2008)

Hey guys it outlaw1 I m messing with this gun..... it ended up being a Mossberg 5500 I've got all the trigger mechanism out to but still can't fig out what would release. The action itself.any suggestions? ?


----------



## drifterfisher (Oct 9, 2009)

here is a link to an exploded view

http://www.gunpartscorp.com/catalog/Products.aspx?catid=7816


----------



## glassplus (May 6, 2009)

If you still need your shotgun worked on, I have over 40 yrs of working on all types of shotguns and rifles and handguns, Last 12 yrs as a LEO armory. Give me a call 
PH# 572-6611 I have worked on several PFF members guns
jj


----------

